# Miniature Australian Shepherd



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

10 weeks old














3.5 months old


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to DF! You will find many Aussie owners here. 

Too cute! Whats his/her name?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

welcome from one MAS owner to another!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Very cute pup!


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you! This is my first Aussie. My first dog was a German Shepherd and my second dog was a Pug. I figured this time I try an Aussie. Her name is Chloe. I like your Aussie pictures too, especially in the field.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you have photos of your MAS? Also, how big is yours? Mine is almost 4 months old, and she's probably close to 18 pounds.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats! You are in for a lifetime of antics. Ours is full of passion & drama, total amusement. Ours is 4yrs old, 25lbs. I forget now how big he was at 4mo age but I want to say he was around 10lbs, but it wasn't until he was 6mo old that we figured our he has colitis, he gained 3lbs the first month I made changes.

Also, be warned that there are some here that don't follow mascusa guidelines but follow akc which calls our dogs miniature american shepherd & they will take the time to freely lecture you on how we don't have Aussies. 

One thing to do if you haves already is learn about mdr1 & have him tested before you do any procedures such as neutering. You need to know especially for procedures & preventatives like flea meds. It's $70 for the test thru WSU (only place to get it done that is certified to do the test). They then email you the results.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

luv2byte said:


> Also, be warned that there are some here that don't follow mascusa guidelines but follow akc which calls our dogs miniature american shepherd & they will take the time to freely lecture you on how we don't have Aussies.


I'm going to assuming you mean me  
But to be fair MASCUSA went with the AKC, so MASCUSA guidlines are the same as AKC guidines.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I heard from someone else about the mdr1 gene, but I don't think my dog has any issues. She has already had 2 parasite infections (first time her fecal test came back positive for coccidia and the second time giardia). She received antidiarrheal agents, anti parasitic agents, and other drugs that supposedly dogs positive for mdr1 react badly against. She has done fine with all those drugs, so I'd rather not spend the money if it's not necessary. She is not merle, but I wasn't sure if the mdr1 gene is more commonly seen in the merle Aussies.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> Thanks for the advice. I heard from someone else about the mdr1 gene, but I don't think my dog has any issues. She has already had 2 parasite infections (first time her fecal test came back positive for coccidia and the second time giardia). She received antidiarrheal agents, anti parasitic agents, and other drugs that supposedly dogs positive for mdr1 react badly against. She has done fine with all those drugs, so I'd rather not spend the money if it's not necessary. She is not merle, but I wasn't sure if the mdr1 gene is more commonly seen in the merle Aussies.


MDR1 mutation is slightly more common in MAS lines than ASCA Aussie lines, but color has no bearing on the likelihood of the dog having it.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

I know that the merel coloring is associated with certain medical issues, such as hearing loss. That's why I thought maybe it had something to do with the mdr1 gene. I will ask my friend who is a vet to see if it's necessary, or I can call up the vet office I bring her to if it's necessary. Like I said, she's taken drugs such as Benedryl, Pancacur, Flagyl, Metronidazole, Albon, Frontline, and Heartguard. She's been fine with all of those. Are any of these meds associated with adverse reactions if positive for the mdr1 mutation?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> I know that the merel coloring is associated with certain medical issues, such as hearing loss. That's why I thought maybe it had something to do with the mdr1 gene. I will ask my friend who is a vet to see if it's necessary, or I can call up the vet office I bring her to if it's necessary. Like I said, she's taken drugs such as Benedryl, Pancacur, Flagyl, Metronidazole, Albon, Frontline, and Heartguard. She's been fine with all of those. Are any of these meds associated with adverse reactions if positive for the mdr1 mutation?


Merling only causes health issues if the dog has two copies of the merle gene, a normal merle dog will never have any more or less health problems than a solid colored dog.
I have had two of my dogs tested for the MDR1 mutation, it feels good to know honestly and the test is under $100. Frontline and Heartguard for sure are safe for MDR1 mutant dogs but if you were to give ivermectin in larger amounts such as treating for mange (it can happen to any dog) then that could kill her if she had the mutation.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok thanks. I will call her vet to see if it's necessary, but I still think she's fine since she's reacted well to all the medications.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> Ok thanks. I will call her vet to see if it's necessary, but I still think she's fine since she's reacted well to all the medications.


Having the test done is not necessary, and your vet wouldn't do the test you would need to order it from WSU, but if you don't have it done you will need to treat her as if she does have the mutation and avoid the problem drugs in their dangerous level doses.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Did your dogs test positive for the gene?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> Did your dogs test positive for the gene?


One of them is Normal/Normal the other is Mutant/Normal, so yes one of them tested positive for the gene mutation.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> Thanks for the advice. I heard from someone else about the mdr1 gene, but I don't think my dog has any issues. She has already had 2 parasite infections (first time her fecal test came back positive for coccidia and the second time giardia). She received antidiarrheal agents, anti parasitic agents, and other drugs that supposedly dogs positive for mdr1 react badly against. She has done fine with all those drugs, so I'd rather not spend the money if it's not necessary. She is not merle, but I wasn't sure if the mdr1 gene is more commonly seen in the merle Aussies.


It's your dog but your choice to assume there is no mutation, which you will not know unless tested or they have a reaction to a drug, may be the choice that kills your dog. Yes, mdr1 is that extreme. Even Keechak, who has beautiful quality Aussies tested. No assumption should be made with mdr1. I also wouldn't just go with "what someone said", but educate yourself by reading on it & what it means to your dog,


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> Ok thanks. I will call her vet to see if it's necessary, but I still think she's fine since she's reacted well to all the medications.


Please take time to read & research then you can ask educated questions. http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/

My mini is mutant/normal, thankfully. Far better than mutant/mutant.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I'm going to assuming you mean me
> But to be fair MASCUSA went with the AKC, so MASCUSA guidlines are the same as AKC guidines.


As for mascusa you are correct, I meant to type MASCA, there are two clubs for the minis, one has yet to convert to akc standard.


----------

